# RM Blizzard Lackschaden



## duke_montana (25. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe einen kleinen Lackschaden an meinem Rocky Mountain Blizzard Rahmen. Die Stelle ist ca. 0.5cm gross und befindet sich in der Nähe von der Kurbel. Ich habe vor die Stelle selber auszubessern und wollte von den Experte wissen, ob dafür ein Auto-Lackstift ausreichend ist? Die Farbe ist nen Mix zwischen Silber und Grau, siehe Bild. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Merci Peter


----------



## duke_montana (29. Januar 2011)

duke_montana schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe einen kleinen Lackschaden an meinem Rocky Mountain Blizzard Rahmen. Die Stelle ist ca. 0.5cm gross und befindet sich in der Nähe von der Kurbel. Ich habe vor die Stelle selber auszubessern und wollte von den Experte wissen, ob dafür ein Auto-Lackstift ausreichend ist? Die Farbe ist nen Mix zwischen Silber und Grau, siehe Bild. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Merci Peter


 
Danke an Mike! Der Silbergrau Lackstift von Audi ist die optimale Wahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

